# كيف تتم عملية تعبئة الجل؟



## حلويس (12 نوفمبر 2011)

سؤالي عن كيفية تعبئة الجل مثل جل الأرضيات
هل يكون على شكل جل أثناء تعبئته أم يكون سائلا أثناء التعبئة و من ثم يزداد قوامه و يصبح جل و هو في العبوات؟
و هل يكون ساخنا أثناء التعبئة و يترك ليبرد؟
و شكرا


----------



## حلويس (14 نوفمبر 2011)

أرجو من أصحاب الخبرة التكرم بالرد
و شكرا


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (16 نوفمبر 2011)

بالنسبة للتعبئة اخي الكريم انت بحاجة لزيارة محل بيع محركات بشكل عام وعدد صناعية
خبره بعملك ورح يفيدك على الاخر بس سمعت عن موتور يوضع داخل برميل السائل ويضخ 
وهو نفس الموتور المستخدم في تنظيف مواسير الشوارع بس طبعا حجم صغير
اما عن نقل الجل فلا اعلم


----------

